# Sending this junk back for a refund



## phemmert (9 mo ago)

I decided to try the TiVo Stream 4k, and it's been a gross disappointment out of the box. I really liked the idea of integrating all the various streams into one guide/user interface, with a TiVo-like remote. Unfortunately, it's a giant fail. The remote control frequently becomes unresponsive, the only way to "recover" it is to remove and replace the batteries. The YouTube TV implementation is a rude joke - most times when changing channels, the video freezes and pixelates - after about 1 minute, the channel reboots itself and recovers the video. The other apparent workaround is to "fast forward of back" on the remote. Lastly, with only YouTube TV, the audio is out of sync, the workaround there is to disable the television's surround sound capability.

This "streamer" is heading back where it came from - it's readily apparent that Tivo is not paying attention, ridiculous to have to put up with this kind of stuff, new out of the box.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Many of us deleted the TiVo aspect and use it as Google tv streamer. I use 2, with Sling, with no issues.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Have three. No remote issues. Love the extra dvr buttons that help with Channels DVR, so no care for yttv. Only thing that really annoys me is a I can't cast YouTube to it for some reason. But they're not a huge fail in general. Just for specific use cases. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Have you tried SmartTube? No ads on YouTube. I spend hours on YouTube now, lol.








dbpaddler said:


> Have three. No remote issues. Love the extra dvr buttons that help with Channels DVR, so no care for yttv. Only thing that really annoys me is a I can't cast YouTube to it for some reason. But they're not a huge fail in general. Just for specific use cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phemmert (9 mo ago)

slick1ru2 said:


> Many of us deleted the TiVo aspect and use it as Google tv streamer. I use 2, with Sling, with no issues.


That's interesting. The entire reason I decided to go down this path is because the built in apps on my smart TV are buggy. I would just like to use something that is supposed to work out of the box, this clearly does not do that. The deal-killer was the YouTube TV pixelation/frozen video - far too frequently. I've tried Sling, but no local channels for my area. Between all of that and the remote controller constantly shutting itself down, that was all too much to fool with.


----------



## phemmert (9 mo ago)

slick1ru2 said:


> Have you tried SmartTube? No ads on YouTube. I spend hours on YouTube now, lol.


I haven't - is this a Youtube TV alternative, as that's what I'm after, something that integrates the various streamer providers into one guide interface?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

phemmert said:


> That's interesting. The entire reason I decided to go down this path is because the built in apps on my smart TV are buggy. I would just like to use something that is supposed to work out of the box, this clearly does not do that. The deal-killer was the YouTube TV pixelation/frozen video - far too frequently. I've tried Sling, but no local channels for my area. Between all of that and the remote controller constantly shutting itself down, that was all too much to fool with.


Deleting the tivo aspect just means disabling tivo stream and a couple services. It makes more of jsit a Google TV device but using the Android tv home screen still. Would still be better than your smart TV.

Your remote issue isn't normal, and you can just contact tivo. It does have a warranty. Or just buy a 2nd, swap remotes and return. So you don't have to re-setup the device.

Many love the TS4k because of its more standard style remote and familiar peanut style for previous tivo owners. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

slick1ru2 said:


> Have you tried SmartTube? No ads on YouTube. I spend hours on YouTube now, lol.


I once in a while get a YT recommendation that I want to watch on the big screen. It is rare and not enough for me to throw an app on the device. I really don't want to surf YT on my TV. No offense to those that do, but it's so not how I want to waste time. I have enough time wasters as it is. Don't need to add another. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phemmert (9 mo ago)

dbpaddler said:


> Deleting the tivo aspect just means disabling tivo stream and a couple services. It makes more of jsit a Google TV device but using the Android tv home screen still. Would still be better than your smart TV.
> 
> Your remote issue isn't normal, and you can just contact tivo. It does have a warranty. Or just buy a 2nd, swap remotes and return. So you don't have to re-setup the device.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've already dropped this off at UPS and sent back to Amazon, playing with a resurrected Ruko Ultra, and ordered the latest Google Chromecast. There's multiple reports of the remotes being flawed, between that and the crappy YouTube TV experience, it was time to cut bait immediately. Incidentally, the Roku and YouTube TV play perfectly well together.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Cool. I picked up the new Fire Cube dirt cheap to play with. Will see if it replaces one of the TS4k's. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

As far as I can tell there is no other streaming device that integrates YouTube TV as a "guide" like Tivo 4k except for the Google Chromecast with Google TV. But it is exactly the same experience because it is based on Google TV. The only extra that GCwGTV has is a "Library" button at the top which is like shortcut key to shows you have DVRd on YTTV. Otherwise, the Tivo remote blows even the Google Chromecast out of the water. The update to Android 10 on the Tivo Stream 4K has fixed a number of bugs. I was getting to the point that I would just remove Tivo Stream4k from my setup but I'm back to using it now as it works the best for me. I also feel that it sounds better than my GCwGTV.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> As far as I can tell there is no other streaming device that integrates YouTube TV as a "guide" like Tivo 4k except for the Google Chromecast with Google TV.


Firestick integrates several streaming services, including YouTube TV, plus live TV in a single grid guide.

I even posted a screenshot the last time you said this, and you acknowledged that you saw it and that it looked good. So why do you keep saying this?









Where can I buy a TiVo stream?


My Verizon Fios has recently been increased to $170 a month. Was thinking of going TiVo stream 4k and T-Mobile is giving $10 a month discount on you tube tv. If I were to downgrade my internet to 300/300 and go with you tube tv my monthly would be about $95 a month. I can still have room for...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

mdavej said:


> Firestick integrates several streaming services, including YouTube TV, plus live TV in a single grid guide.
> 
> I even posted a screenshot the last time you said this, and you acknowledged that you saw it and that it looked good. So why do you keep saying this?
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct. However, I didn't know that the Firestick had specific "guide" button in that fashion. If it does, then I agree, looks good and the Firestick could be a good option if someone didn't want the Tivo Stream 4k.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> Yes, you are correct. However, I didn't know that the Firestick had specific "guide" button in that fashion. If it does, then I agree, looks good and the Firestick could be a good option if someone didn't want the Tivo Stream 4k.


Where’s the guide button on the Chromecast? Looks like you’re moving the goal posts. In any case, all my Fire TV remotes have a guide button.


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

mdavej said:


> Where’s the guide button on the Chromecast? Looks like you’re moving the goal posts. In any case, all my Fire TV remotes have a guide button.


On the chrome cast remote, you can assign the Youtube button to bring up the guide. You also have "Live" at the top of the chromcast home screen.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Where’s the guide button on the Chromecast? Looks like you’re moving the goal posts. In any case, all my Fire TV remotes have a guide button.


Confused. What are these moving goal posts you speak of? And what does a "chromecast" have to do with the TS4k?









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> Confused. What are these moving goal posts you speak of? And what does a "chromecast" have to do with the TS4k?


Obey said only TS4K and Chromecast had a guide. I responded that Fire stick also has a guide. He respond that Fire stick has no guide button. I responded the going from no guide to no guide button is moving the goalposts. I added that Fire TV remotes do indeed have a guide button. So that makes at least 3 streamers with guides and guide buttons. 

I have no interest in the TS4K, just correcting some misinformation about the alternatives.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't keep track. I have a 4k stick collecting dust as well as the new cube collecting dust. Just can't bring myself to set them up since I cast from devices quite a bit, and casting doesn't tie up my phone if I'd like to do other things. Miracast ties it up since it's just screen mirroring. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I’ve had nothing but problems with casting. Glad it works for you. A streaming device that always works, has great video/sound quality and a remote wins hands down for me. Since my TVs all run Fire OS, I don’t have any streaming devices plugged in. 

Chromecast and Firestick have a long track record. I just don’t expect TS4K to be around much longer, much less be as well supported as other platforms. Besides, my Fire TV streaming hardware was essentially free since it was built into the TV.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I have two projectors and two tv's along with chromecast audios for whole home audio. So don't really do anything with Alexa though I'm big with prime. I use mx player to cast local video that works really well. And my NBC sports app for Philly sports like the sixers tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

phemmert said:


> I decided to try the TiVo Stream 4k, and it's been a gross disappointment out of the box. I really liked the idea of integrating all the various streams into one guide/user interface, with a TiVo-like remote. Unfortunately, it's a giant fail. The remote control frequently becomes unresponsive, the only way to "recover" it is to remove and replace the batteries. The YouTube TV implementation is a rude joke - most times when changing channels, the video freezes and pixelates - after about 1 minute, the channel reboots itself and recovers the video. The other apparent workaround is to "fast forward of back" on the remote. Lastly, with only YouTube TV, the audio is out of sync, the workaround there is to disable the television's surround sound capability.
> 
> This "streamer" is heading back where it came from - it's readily apparent that Tivo is not paying attention, ridiculous to have to put up with this kind of stuff, new out of the box.


I agree, I had high hopes especially since I'm already familiar with the Tivo remote style, and like the ability to have volume etc on the remote but the Stream fails. It's slow and clunky and a total disappointment.


----------

